# I'm Stranded on an Island



## VikingLuke (Aug 1, 2016)

Going though a tremendously hard time with pain and pressure. I'm going almost a little bit every other day very small but im still extremely constipated. This is my 3rd trip to a psychiatric hospital and I'm having the most challenging time of my life. And I'm very scared and uncomfortable from constipation. I've tried to commit suicide twice in April because of rectal pain and constipation and it dogged my head and I felt very suicidal and overwhelmed, a whole cocktail of emotions and anger at GI doctors. I realize that I've shot myself in the foot a couple of times because I blew off appointments 2 years ago when my situation wasn't as bad. Now its reached a critical mass and I'm stranded in the hospital again.

I would appreciate and it would be refreshing to hear from others who have been at the point of suicide. Much appreciated.

Can you relate? Can you relate? Brother or sister can you relate?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, being constantly constipated is quite depressing. You can just tell your body is out-of-whack.

Do you take anything for your constipation? You definitely should.

I have been taking this for over a year now (see link below). You have to take it every day (click on below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/

P.S. There is also surgery options for the chronically constipated..... Annie7, ya out there?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

there is surgery available for those who have been dx'd with colonic inertia . this type of surgery is most definitely a last resort, used only when the patient has been dx'd with colonic inertia (or certain other problems) and has been refractory to all other treatments. it's called a total colectomy with ileorectal anastomosis. there are a number of tests that one must have before determining if one is a good candidate for a total colectomy with IRA. not everybody is. i sure wasn't. as with any surgery, there are risks involved although i have read success stories from people who have had it.

Viking Luke i do hope you are getting good counselling while you are in the hospital to help you work through all your emotions and anger and obsessing about having a BM as you mentioned in your reply to another thread. and i hope that you can find a good gastroenterologist to help you find a treatment plan that will help you manage your constipation. i know it can be hard to find a good gastro doc but they are out there. i know. i had two of them--very knowledgeable, caring and proactive. i felt fortunate to be their patient. often gastroenterologists who work in the gastro department of a university hospital are much more knowledgeable, up-to-date, caring and proactive about managing constipation than other gastros.

flossy is right. for many of us here with chronic constipation problems it is helpful to take something everyday in order to go and to avoid getting all backed up and developing an impaction

there are a lot of good tips and information here on the board for managing chronic constipation so you might want to take a look around and do some reading.

good luck with everything. i do hope you are able to get help and to find some relief. take good care.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

Prunes and pumpkin seeds and continue until the issue resolves. Take grape wine vinegar or apple cider vinegar with most meals. Make sure you are eating your manganese foods. Manganese and potassium are needed to keep your intestinal tract clean. Chickpeas lunch, pineapple after dinner have manganese. If you can't sneeze, you're gonna need some manganese.


----------

